# SE QLD BIG Queenie Toorbul.



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well after fishing the Stealth off shore summer series & catching Zip except a turtle at Palm Beach, I decided to give my local a go, TO GET BACK TO THE BASI CS. 
It was still height tide then I launched at 6.30 am so i decided to paddle over to Gallagers Point to drop some soft plastics along the drop off Bribie. 
Half way across , trolling a Z man 4" swimmerZ Soft plastic on a 1/2 ounce jig head , I got smacked !!!!!! 
Took 3/4 hr to boat With some spectacular jumps in the fight , on 20 lb braid & 16 lb leader. 
Tried to revive it but it was stuffed !! like me!!!!!, so not to waste it I took it home & the cats happy AS I am.

So Dennis I had my own Comp & I guess I WON :lol: . 
\
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Hooter of a queenie, they are a ball when they get that big!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

scater said:


> Hooter of a queenie, they are a ball when they get that big!


Mate I can put that up there with the long tail i caught last year , but this fish had way more airial displays .

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yep, I find the big ones jump around like crazy, much more so than the tiddlers. Screaming runs, acrobatics and a love for lures of all types; if only they tasted good! I've heard they make decent namas though.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

scater said:


> Yep, I find the big ones jump around like crazy, much more so than the tiddlers. Screaming runs, acrobatics and a love for lures of all types; if only they tasted good! I've heard they make decent namas though.


Will see, I think you can make any fish taste good ;-) . 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

It should do my GOUT good, Except for the beers i'm drinking know.  .


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ginger is your friend. Actually I have a recipe for Thai fishballs that might work. Mince the fish up and mix it with some flour and eggs, some chopped ginger, chilli and garlic and some fish sauce. I never use exact measurements, just get it to a consistency like cake mix. You can chuck some crispy noodles in too. Deep fry and serve with sweet chilli. Thank me later.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Kill the cat (there _are_ recipes) and eat the queenie. Grant's Guide to Fishes: "It is a very welcome tablefish..."

Ripper fight Ron...45 minutes on _that_ gear must have got the heart rate up.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

One word Trevor,

Epic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

patwah said:


> Killer
> 
> I nailed a 120 out of a boat, cannot begin to think how much stink that would have given you in the yak, phenomenal catch!


Thanks mate , what can I say, Pulled string BIG TIME!!!!! 
Cheers killer.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

killer said:


> One word Trevor,
> 
> Epic!!!!!!!!!!


Tuna class fight? You probably thought you had a 3 metre shark on, or a 1.5 metre jewie.


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

killer said:


> I got smacked !!!!!!


You got smacked by a Queen..... I'm starting to worry about you Ron.

Great read and well done, have a beer for me to.

Cheers Greg


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome catch! Thought they were way more north. How far south do they get?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Their reputation for poor taste probably comes from fact they often fraternise with trevally but it's a reputation that's probably not deserved.

You know you're gonna need a bigger ruler  v awesome fish, well done!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

krustayshen said:


> killer said:
> 
> 
> > I got smacked !!!!!!
> ...


Mate i'd get smacked by that queen any day. 
Still waiting on a JEW!!  . 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Cracker and gr8 eating, despite their poor rep. Congrats


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Marty75 said:


> Awesome catch! Thought they were way more north. How far south do they get?


Mate can't answer that I've caught small ones here but I don't know how far south they go. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Barrabundy said:


> Their reputation for poor taste probably comes from fact they often fraternise with trevally but it's a reputation that's probably not deserved.
> 
> You know you're gonna need a bigger ruler  v awesome fish, well done!


Thanks mate , get into those BARRA. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

carnster said:


> Cracker and gr8 eating, despite their poor rep. Congrats


Thanks Mate, BBQ Tomorrow  .


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

salticrak said:


> mongrel.


No , its BITCH thanks. :twisted: .


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Onya BITCH


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey Ron, you should catch fish more often, I like your reports. :lol:


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

krustayshen said:


> Hey Ron, you should catch fish more often, I like your reports. :lol:


cheeky bastard :lol: .


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

indiedog said:


> Awesome catch Killer. I'm surprised to see one that big locally.


Your surprised! how do you think I feel  . 
I've got a couple of Photos that there sent through to me from a boatie who pulled up half way through the fight , I'll post them up as soon as I can work out how to do it from my email. 
He hung around untill I boated it & offed to take a photo of me holding it on the yak. took my email address & has sent them through , GOOD MAN, not all boaties are bad, I was one once  . 
Cheers 
Killer


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> Onya BITCH


Thanks Sprocket, 
Nice surfen in your vid to BITCH 8) .


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice Skinny, Ron... got a four-footer off a wharf in Darwin on an 80lb handline about a year after cyclone Tracey... glad it didn't take as long as yours to land!

Yours looked to have a bit of beef about it... thick across the shoulders... was it?

Did you weigh it at all?

If you check out the dorsal fins (or the spikes where the dorsal should be) you'll find that they're in the shape of an elongated crown... could be why they're called Queen Fish?

Great catch KILLER!!!

Jimbo


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome catch,

Those swimmerz do get a nice wriggle on


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Whoa! That's some fish. You wouldn't need to go to the gym for a while after that workout


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats a monster for down this way. Would have put on quite a show.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

killer said:


> krustayshen said:
> 
> 
> > killer said:
> ...


Was its name Priscilla? Cool fish. That one does look beefy too. Ive only ever seen vids of them but that one is big. Cant imagine it jumping.

PS do you walk your cat on the harness?


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Great fish! Good to see the passage is firing up.

Joel


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> Nice Skinny, Ron... got a four-footer off a wharf in Darwin on an 80lb handline about a year after cyclone Tracey... glad it didn't take as long as yours to land!
> 
> Yours looked to have a bit of beef about it... thick across the shoulders... was it?
> 
> ...


No I didn't weight it Jim, but it was around the weight of a bag of premix concrete, 20kg. 
It was a solid fish. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Here's some photos of me holding it on the water, sent through from the boatie GOOD MAN. 
Cheers.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Stoinker


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

If that's what cutting up your Barrastealth does for mojo, I can't wait to get started on mine.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

That is an absolute monster! Well done! Bet you had plenty of room to store it in the new improved hatch ! Hehe


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Monster, awesome work.

Queenies are my sashimi fish of choice - awesome firm, white flesh with a very light flavour.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Queen ones in caboolture?
Is that a recent thing?

Nice fish killer


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Brilliant job, well done.


----------



## kenshin (Dec 30, 2013)

Heard that they taste quiet good hot smoked


----------

